# Zwift Vs Sufferfest



## LibraRider (19 Feb 2020)

Hello!
which is better? (Other than getting out in the fresh air)

- beginner with next to no experience
- no experience on either platform
- training for 100miles
- endurance building
- power building
- mental block

ive bought an indoor trainer so I can still train - even in storms.
never used one before.
which would be best for me?
Thanks


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Feb 2020)

They both have free trials so give them both a go. My 2 cents, Zwift is a lot more user friendly and more gameified, it is more than fine as a training tool as well as allowing group rides and racing.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Feb 2020)

Is your turbo a smart one with connections and have you sensors on your bike to link to the apps ?
If not then you would either need to buy and set up sensors or just use structured you tube videos to help you train 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPvjahSsyFcu8HG1tvqMZSA


----------



## bridgy (19 Feb 2020)

I use Zwift but haven't used SF, but what I know of it I think it's based mostly on structured training workouts. For this I think its very good and highly rated. Zwift also has workouts you can do, but it's also more of a social riding platform - as well as workouts you can join group rides (for all abilities), and races. So it might depend on your personal preferences and what motivates you to ride more as to what works best for you.

If you've never used anything like this before there is a bit of technical setting up you'll have to do, but there's a lot of people on here who can give help and advice if needed

What trainer do you have?


----------



## LibraRider (19 Feb 2020)

I have a tacx satori smart  or at least that’s what I ordered! Got to pick it up tonight so hopefully it’s the right one haha


----------



## tom73 (19 Feb 2020)

I use Zwift quite like it well as much as you can when you end up climbing off the bike after a work out in a sweetie mess 
Though unlocking the bling make's up for it 
Sign up for the free trail and see how you go.


----------



## GravityFighter (19 Feb 2020)

I used Zwift during 2017 to train for some events over winter. Then I discovered Sufferfest in 2018.

Zwift is definitely more of a ‘game’ and good for social rides. There are a few structured sessions on there too though, and you can build your own. I’ve discovered the races recently which add a nice element of competition.

But personally I like the more tailored workouts Sufferfest offers, plus the dark humour and excellent videos from historical races - occupies my mind much more than just watching my avatar bumbling around.

Horses for courses, but if you have some definite goals and want to train towards them I’d say SF gives more measurable progress.


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Feb 2020)

Zwift is a great all round platform. It has long steep routes, or flat easy ones.

You can ride along, just joining up with lots of others or try and stay with faster riders

It has a decent workout program too, where you ride the courses but at prescribed efforts to improve your fitness

Then it has racing- this is great hard fun. There are multiple categories depending on your fitness- even womens categories. That doesn't preclude women from racing in the mens events, they do often and race exceptionally well.

Suffer fest, Trainer Road are dedicated structure based plans which are proven to bring on fitness. They do require dedication to the plan to achieve results. They can be boring if you cant mentally hack the workouts indoors.

For a beginner I would go with Zwift, because it has multiple elements to keep you occupied and entertained.

Warning- it can be highly addictive

I took to indoor riding after an injury, I took to it and ride all year round and spend indoors from September to March. I use the fitness I gain to seek out warm winter/early spring cycle trips to Tenerife. 

In fact Im going in less than 3 weeks


----------



## Milzy (21 Feb 2020)

Sufferfest will work but you get sick of the videos, rubbish music and cheesey poor humour. The work outs go get boring too. 
Zwift is more fun but also you can do far more things.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2020)

I just use the free tacx app, create my own workouts and listen to music or podcasts. As others say, it depends on what works for you. Try the free trials and see which you prefer .

long rides I prefer outdoors and use the turbo for the high intensity work.


----------



## itboffin (22 Feb 2020)

I’ve worked my way through every software offering out there and have settled on the free ride Rouvy and today ErgVideo with gplama’s Zwift 4*10 TT workout uploaded, which worked perfectly unlike me, my HR after the second block almost hit maximum 

sucks getting old(er)


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (25 Feb 2020)

I’m currently using Sufferfest with my Tacx Satori (and wahoo sensors). I came back to it after 2 years or just riding outdoors or occasionally using TrainerRoad (which is like Sufferfest but without the humour or music!). I only changed from TrainerRoad because I was getting bored of the videos. I expect the same might happen eventually with Sufferfest, in which case I’ll just swap back again.

I’ve not tried Zwift, mainly cos I’m unsociable and don’t want to share my pain with anyone else!

Ian


----------



## YellowV2 (26 Feb 2020)

I use Sufferfest, I quite like the music and find their humour entertaining. I've no doubt eventually the videos may become boring but in my 3rd year and haven't reached that point yet! They also produce new ones periodically and have recently incorporated some GCN stuff.
If you are looking for a training app then I would say it's The Sufferfest or Trainer road, my preference is The Sufferfest.


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2020)

Im using RGT Cycling at the moment, its very similar to Zwift but its claimed RGT simulates bends better. I prefer the real virtual world (oxymoron ) in RGT too. Whilst I pay for the RGT training package, you can ride the virtual world and races organised by others for free (you pay to organise them).

https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/05...w-update-is-it-a-viable-zwift-competitor.html


----------



## Milzy (27 Feb 2020)

HLaB said:


> Im using RGT Cycling at the moment, its very similar to Zwift but its claimed RGT simulates bends better. I prefer the real virtual world (oxymoron ) in RGT too. Whilst I pay for the RGT training package, you can ride the virtual world and races organised by others for free (you pay to organise them).
> 
> https://www.dcrainmaker.com/2018/05...w-update-is-it-a-viable-zwift-competitor.html


Used it a few times. Not bad. I'm sure bigringVR has the same free to play but pay to unlock everything else? Sufferfest is too North American for me. It has a fan base of ecentric whacky people. If there was nothing else it would do.


----------



## YellowV2 (27 Feb 2020)

Zwift is undoubtedly the most popular but is less of a training platform, more of a social computer race/ride game. It will ultimately come down to your preference. The Sufferfest and Trainer road are purely training platforms aimed at performance gains, one with videos/music and comedic interjections. 
Ultimately it will depend on what you prefer, I think they all offer trials so probably best to try a few if you are unsure?


----------



## Milzy (27 Feb 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> Zwift is undoubtedly the most popular but is less of a training platform, more of a social computer race/ride game. It will ultimately come down to your preference. The Sufferfest and Trainer road are purely training platforms aimed at performance gains, one with videos/music and comedic interjections.
> Ultimately it will depend on what you prefer, I think they all offer trials so probably best to try a few if you are unsure?


You can drop any work out from all of the others into Zwift. Either get the file or create it yourself.


----------



## YellowV2 (28 Feb 2020)

Milzy said:


> You can drop any work out from all of the others into Zwift. Either get the file or create it yourself.


How can you access the workout in Trainer road or Sufferfest to drop it into Zwift without subscribing to said app? Obviously during a free trial you may be able to but after that?


----------



## Milzy (28 Feb 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> How can you access the workout in Trainer road or Sufferfest to drop it into Zwift without subscribing to said app? Obviously during a free trial you may be able to but after that?


You're right but you can get hold of the files off people from their computers by email etc. I like to copy them from scratch. They don't have to be exactly perfect.


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Feb 2020)

I combine TR and Zwift together, I pay for both platforms


----------



## CXRAndy (1 Mar 2020)

Another option 

Ive just installed this app Tacx desktop windows 10

I recorded my first ride 
View: https://youtu.be/mQeA_RAQ_no


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Another option
> 
> Ive just installed this app Tacx desktop windows 10
> 
> ...




I use the TACX iPad app and it works well as long as your smart trainer can talk Bluetooth. I also have the old tacx cycling app still installed as that has paid for videos on it, such as Mount Ventoux.


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I use the TACX iPad app and it works well as long as your smart trainer can talk Bluetooth. I also have the old tacx cycling app still installed as that has paid for videos on it, such as Mount Ventoux.


Mine is a Neo2 so is perfect for their app. Ive downloaded half a dozen films(free) to train when bored of Zwift or trainer Road


----------



## Thedane (4 Mar 2020)

I used TR for a few years but was getting a bit bored with it so change to Sufferfest, which I used years ago before they had the app. I definitely prefer SF as I find it more engaging, but ultimately it comes down to personal preference and what you want to get from a training app/program.


----------

